# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Νέος χρήστης

## Billy416

Για συνδέομαι με τον nc awmn5089test παίρνω ip αλλά μέχρι εκεί  ::  
Ποτέ ξεκινάει ξέρει κανείς  ::  
Α και εφόσον συνδέομαι και παίρνω ip χρειάζομαι κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση  ::  
(έναν χρόνο πολεμώ να συνδεθώ άλλον έναν χρόνο και δεν ξέρω αν θα ζω)  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εχεις κανει καταχωριση στο wind.awmn.net ?
Εχεις ερθει σε επαφη μαζι του να δειτε τι γινετε ? Ειναι ο μονος που ''βλεπεις'' στην περιοχη σου ?


Υ.Σ.Μην εισαι τοσο μακαβριος...  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Είσαι πολύ άτυχος.
Ο nc δεν έχει καταφέρει να συνδεθεί στο awmn.
Μόνο 440 μέτρα απόσταση έχουμε και κάποια στιγμή μόνο κάτι beacon περνούσαν.
Είναι λίγο δύσκολη η περιοχή ,όλο λοφάκια γύρω γύρω.
Βαλε το στίγμα σου στην wind να δούμε τι εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν.

----------


## Billy416

Στο wind αν θυμάμαι καλά ναι με το παιδί δεν έχω έρθει σε επαφή δεν τον ξερώ τώρα για άλλους κάπου κάπου είχα πιάσει και τον JS αλλά όχι πόλη καλά 
Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει από κάπου να πάρω nob id δεν ξέρω από πού ?

----------


## dti

Κάνε καταχώρηση στο wind.awmn.net για να πάρεις node id.

----------


## Billy416

Ναι το στίγμα μου πώς το βάζω αν δεν το βάλω πειράζει

----------


## Top_Gun

Ναι πρεπει υποχρεωτικά να βάλεις το στίγμα σου για να ξέρουμε και εμείς που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι για να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε αν αυτό είναι εφικτό  ::

----------


## Billy416

Λοιπόν το βρήκα το στίγμα μου είμαι ακριβώς εδώ

Γεωγραφικό πλάτος 37.953622
Γεωγραφικό Μήκος 23.72313

Μια ερώτηση ακόμα για όνομα κόμβου τι βάζω ( ότι θέλω) η πρέπει να είναι με awmn μπροστά η Μπορώ απλά να βάλω Billy416

----------


## Top_Gun

Μπορεις και χωρις awmn μπροστα  ::

----------


## Billy416

οκ Ειμαι ο #10583

----------


## Billy416

Από ότι κατάλαβα ο nc δεν παίζει ε κρίμα και έχω καλό σήμα ρε γμτ

----------

